# Teen Swimmer Disqualified Because Her School-issued Swimsuit Broke Modesty Rule



## brg240 (Sep 10, 2019)

A high school swimmer in Alaska won her 100-meter freestyle heat on Friday, only to be disqualified as soon as she got out of the water. Her one-piece swimsuit broke the modesty rule, the referee announced.

The young girl, a 17-year-old state championship swimmer at Dimond High School in Anchorage, was wearing the school-issued swimsuit that every other girl on the team was wearing and yet she was the only one disqualified. A referee who was present at the swim meet told the Anchorage Daily News that the official who made the controversial call disqualified the girl because she could see “butt cheek touching butt cheek.”

*The referee who made the controversial call has not been publicly named and HuffPost will not identify the high school swimmer who was disqualified, as she is a minor.

The disqualification quickly stirred controversy in the Anchorage community, with some pointing to the fact that the swimmer is nonwhite and “curvier” than most others on the team. Lauren Langford, a swim coach at a neighboring high school, was the first to make this point in a Saturday essay on Medium.*

“All of these girls are all wearing suits that are cut the same way,” Langford told The Washington Post on Tuesday. “And the only girl who gets disqualified is a mixed-race girl with rounder, curvier features.”

Langford explained in her essay that the national standards for high school swimming and diving attire ― also referred to by some as the “modesty rule” ― require male and female athletes to cover their genitals, buttocks and breasts. But, as Langford pointed out, almost all swimmers’ suits move while they are competing ― known as a “suit wedgie.”

“Wedgies happen. It’s uncomfortable. No one’s going to walk around that way intentionally,” she told the Post.

The Anchorage School District announced on Monday that it has opened an investigation into the referee’s controversial disqualification call.

“ASD is reviewing the disqualification of a student athlete during the September 6 Dimond High School home swim meet,” the statement says. “We intend to gather all the facts surrounding the disqualification so we can accurately address the matter with officials and take appropriate action to ensure fair, equitable competition and consistent application of the rules for this athlete and her peers.”

*The school district confirmed to local outlet KTUU on Monday that the suit the swimmer was wearing is in compliance with the district’s modesty rules. The girl has reportedly worn the same suit three other times this season and was not disqualified at any point.*

The teen at the center of the controversy has two other sisters who are on the swim team. All three have reportedly experienced similar body-shaming in Anchorage’s swimming community. Langford wrote that parents of other swimmers on the team have been heard saying that “for the sake of their sons” the mother of the three swimmers should “cover up her daughters.”

*Langford said that last year a parent on the team took a picture of the teen’s butt while she was wearing a swimsuit and emailed the photo to other parents to show that she was wearing inappropriate swimwear.*

The mother of the teen told KTUU that she wants both of her daughters to be valued for their athleticism and determination in the pool ― not criticized for the shape and size of their bodies. She said she wants to see Friday’s disqualification overturned and that specific official kept away from her daughters.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 10, 2019)

this is crazy. I feel bad for these girls.

It made me think of a post on here where members were sharing their experience with ballet

:/


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 10, 2019)

No pics?


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 10, 2019)

They couldn’t find anywhere else to live huh? I bet they thought they were special and I would wager that this is the tip of the iceberg of the racial aggressions that those girls and that family has endured.

Side eye to the ref for staring so much at an underage teen’s behind rather than focusing on the race. That’s mad pervy.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> No pics?



Probably best to maintain her privacy. Imagine as a teen millions of people dissecting your body and how much buttcheek is visible in your swimsuit


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 10, 2019)

The girl’s name is Breckynn Willis oh and Someone would catch these hands if I found out parents were taking pics of my daughter’s behind out of “concern” for their sons

https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/D...Swimmer-Yanked-Over-Suits-Fit--559802371.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 10, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> Probably best to maintain her privacy. Imagine as a teen millions of people dissecting your body and how much buttcheek is visible in your swimsuit


I hadn't thought of that. You are absolutely right.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Sep 10, 2019)

Everything Zen said:


> The girl’s name is Breckynn Willis
> 
> https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/D...Swimmer-Yanked-Over-Suits-Fit--559802371.html


They're basically passing. I'm guessing their physique gives them away in a place like Alaska.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 10, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They're basically passing. I'm guessing their physique gives them away in a place like Alaska.



The noses and lips tho...


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Sep 11, 2019)

The call was overturned, restoring the child’s win. The school district is also seeking decertification of the ref. The update is linked below the article posted up thread, if anyone would like to read.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 13, 2019)

Black Ambrosia said:


> They're basically passing. I'm guessing their physique gives them away in a place like Alaska.



I don't think they're passing.  Their swim coach is black too!


----------



## shasha8685 (Sep 13, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't think they're passing.  Their swim coach is black too!



....Especially not in Anchorage.....


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 14, 2019)

People! let’s not forget there are non-white natives - the original people’s, in Alaska.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 14, 2019)

Okay finally clicked on the link to see pics. 

What ethnicity are they claiming? Is there a pic of the mom? I’m thinking they must look like the mom cause they look so much alike with different last names.


----------



## 1QTPie (Sep 16, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> Okay finally clicked on the link to see pics.
> 
> What ethnicity are they claiming? Is there a pic of the mom? I’m thinking they must look like the mom cause they look so much alike with different last names.




Black and white.


I hate the fact that adults find themselves attracted to young girls and the first thing they think to do is punish the child.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 16, 2019)

Unpopular opinion. 

I actually don’t have an issue with the ruling. It applies to both boys and girls. Yes she is curvy but the coach and parents should have realized that the swimsuit was inappropriate before letting her compete. Your tail doesn’t have to be out just because you are curvy. Every body type doesn’t fit into everything.  There should have been an allowance made for the young lady to have an appropriately fitting swimsuit rather than a rallying cry that she should be allowed to show her butt literally. 

When I was a teen and wanted to run track my mom took one look at the shorts and let me know I wasn’t wearing them. Yes is was embarrassed to tell the coach I couldn’t wear the booty shorts but when I returned to school there were so many other girls whose parents put their foot down we only had to wear the uniform top. Out parents insisted on our right to be allowed to be dressed appropriately rather than fighting for us to have something that was ill fitting and inappropriate for a school function. 

But then again there is less of a distinction between what you wear with your friends/off time and what is appropriate in work/school environments.


----------



## spacetygrss (Sep 16, 2019)

"The guidelines state suits must "be worn in the appropriate size as dictated by that manufacturer’s specifications for the athlete’s body type and shall remain unaltered. Boys shall wear suits which cover the buttocks, and girls shall wear suits which cover the buttocks and breasts."

*"Before these suits even get on an athlete's body, the cut of them isn't in compliance with the modesty rule,*" Langford said, demonstrating the angle v-shape on the backside of women's competitive suits sold by most manufacturers.

On Monday, the Anchorage School District confirmed *the suit Willis was wearing was an approved suit considered to be in compliance with the rules, and that it had been used without incident at three prior meets this season.*

Meagan Kowatch said the disqualification did not come until the main referee in charge Friday night had to leave halfway through the meet, putting a different referee in charge for the remainder of the evening.
*

The first thing that the referee did, according to Breckynn, was disqualify Willis. She also happened to be the same referee who had embarrassed the younger sibling last year, she said."*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sorry, but she was wearing a school-issued, unaltered competitive swimsuit. Not booty shorts or anything else inappropriate. 

I also peeped that the ref was a woman. I've always noticed that, in general, women tend to be harder on other girls and women. It's ridiculous.

That ref needs to be fired.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Sep 17, 2019)

@dicapr 

I agree with you that these designs need to include more than one body type.  However, penalizing a girl for wearing what she was supposed to wear at the time a competition has begun is not appropriate. The swim team adults/coaches failed the girl prior to the competition and should be looked to, not the girl.

In this case however, that coach looks like she has a personal problem ( stemming from jealousy and racism) and simply needs to be fired.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Sep 17, 2019)

^^^

@dicapr 

And she was only disqualified after winning the race.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 17, 2019)

But isn’t it possible that neither her parents nor her coach thought that anything was inappropriate about the swimsuit, especially when the swimsuit met the standards?

My daughter is tall with very long legs. My best friend always thought my daughter’s shorts were too short when she was growing up. I didn’t. ETA: I just added this to note the subjectivity about what is/is not appropriate. I’m not at all questioning your parents judgment and hope that you didn’t take it that way. 



dicapr said:


> Unpopular opinion.
> 
> I actually don’t have an issue with the ruling. It applies to both boys and girls. Yes she is curvy but the coach and parents should have realized that the swimsuit was inappropriate before letting her compete. Your tail doesn’t have to be out just because you are curvy. Every body type doesn’t fit into everything.  There should have been an allowance made for the young lady to have an appropriately fitting swimsuit rather than a rallying cry that she should be allowed to show her butt literally.
> 
> ...


----------



## dicapr (Sep 17, 2019)

meka72 said:


> But isn’t it possible that neither her parents nor her coach thought that anything was inappropriate about the swimsuit, especially when the swimsuit met the standards?
> 
> My daughter is tall with very long legs. My best friend always thought my daughter’s shorts were too short when she was growing up. I didn’t. ETA: I just added this to note the subjectivity about what is/is not appropriate. I’m not at all questioning your parents judgment and hope that you didn’t take it that way.



The article says that the swimsuit never met the modesty standards but was school sanctioned.  I put the blame on the school for sanctioning a swimsuit that didn’t meet the modesty rules because they felt the rules were outdated. 

I think it was quite possible mom didn’t see anything wrong with the swimsuit. But I think the standards for school sanctioned events and a day at the beach with your friends  are different.


----------



## Laela (Sep 17, 2019)

This is a lot of controversy over a "wedgie".. I'm of the modesty slant but it is swimwear and it seems like the school sanctioning was biased, at the behest of a few  vocal Beckies.
I'm glad the call was overturned.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 18, 2019)

itsallaboutattitude said:


> ^^^
> 
> @dicapr
> 
> And she was only disqualified after winning the race.



This part. As someone who played a water sport in HS, any deviations to a roster or dress code violations (i.e wearing inappropriate suits) are to be announced to the coaching staff PRIOR to the athlete entering the water. The fact that this girl was on the block , then swam at least 2 lengths of the pool, and was only disqualified after she won points to some tomfoolery.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 19, 2019)

B_Phlyy said:


> This part. As someone who played a water sport in HS, any deviations to a roster or dress code violations (i.e wearing inappropriate suits) are to be announced to the coaching staff PRIOR to the athlete entering the water. The fact that this girl was on the block , then swam at least 2 lengths of the pool, and was only disqualified after she won points to some tomfoolery.



The article also stated that there were 2 refs. They changed who was doing the judging mid stream so it’s not like she won and then she was disqualified purposely. I do think the ruling should be overturned because of the discrepancy but there were two separate people judging. And by the school’s own admission the entire team could/should have been disqualified.


----------



## Laela (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm not trying to be funny...but I don't understand how you don't see the bias concerning the referee that made that call.  The article also didn't state why the first ref had to leave..but clearly the 2 ref who made the call already had it in for the girl:

*Article extract:*
_On Monday, the Anchorage School District confirmed the suit Willis was wearing was an approved suit considered to be in compliance with the rules, and that it had been used without incident at three prior meets this season.

Meagan Kowatch said the disqualification did not come until the main referee in charge Friday night had to leave halfway through the meet, putting a different referee in charge for the remainder of the evening.

The first thing that the referee did, according to Breckynn, was disqualify Willis. She also happened to be the same referee who had embarrassed the younger sibling last year, she said.

Calls and emails to the referee who made the disqualification were not returned._




dicapr said:


> The article also stated that there were 2 refs. They changed who was doing the judging mid stream so it’s not like she won and then she was disqualified purposely. I do think the ruling should be overturned because of the discrepancy but there were two separate people judging. And by the school’s own admission the entire team could/should have been disqualified.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 19, 2019)

Laela said:


> I'm not trying to be funny...but I don't understand how you don't see the bias concerning the referee that made that call.  The article also didn't state why the first ref had to leave..but clearly the 2 ref who made the call already had it in for the girl:
> 
> *Article extract:*
> _On Monday, the Anchorage School District confirmed the suit Willis was wearing was an approved suit considered to be in compliance with the rules, and that it had been used without incident at three prior meets this season.
> ...



I don’t see particular bias because some people will follow the rules no matter what. The shape of the young lady probably meant her rule breaking was more obvious than her teammates. It doesn’t mean she should get a free pass just because others were wrong too. The only issue I have with the ruling is that the disqualification came after the race which wasn’t fair and which was why it was overrule.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm sure most of y'all won't like this but anyway; Why is everyone okay with female athletes always being virtually naked, regardless of the sport? Of course, I understand swimmers in bathing suits. But I don't understand track athletes running in bras and panties. If it's about aerodynamics, why does it only apply to women?


----------



## meka72 (Sep 19, 2019)

I’m confused on how she was rule breaking though. 

Not saying anyone is doing it here but this whole story sounds like body shaming to me.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 20, 2019)

dicapr said:


> The article also stated that there were 2 refs. They changed who was doing the judging mid stream so it’s not like she won and then she was disqualified purposely. I do think the ruling should be overturned because of the discrepancy but there were two separate people judging. And by the school’s own admission the entire team could/should have been disqualified.




No. Even if they changed refs, a previous refs objections, or in this case approval of attire, should have been noted and upheld. And this was a lap race, which means the new ref would have saw her before she got in the water. The objection should have been made then and the athlete is usually given the option to change or have their coach take them off the roster for the race.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 20, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I'm sure most of y'all won't like this but anyway; Why is everyone okay with female athletes always being virtually naked, regardless of the sport? Of course, I understand swimmers in bathing suits. But I don't understand track athletes running in bras and panties. If it's about aerodynamics, why does it only apply to women?



We didn’t recognize the drag/friction that causes. Even professional female  swimmers are wearing suits with leggings now. 

Also society equates showing skin with being feminine. So overall women tend to show more skin then men.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 20, 2019)

B_Phlyy said:


> No. Even if they changed refs, a previous refs objections, or in this case approval of attire, should have been noted and upheld. And this was a lap race, which means the new ref would have saw her before she got in the water. The objection should have been made then and the athlete is usually given the option to change or have their coach take them off the roster for the race.


I agree the ruling should be overturned. But I think that the big picture that she was breaking the rules (however it was school sanctioned) is being overlooked. The school knew that and placed this athlete in a uncomfortable position.

I think people are so caught up on the bad ruling and “body shaming” that everything else is being ignored.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 20, 2019)

dicapr said:


> I agree the ruling should be overturned. But I think that the big picture that she was breaking the rules (however it was school sanctioned) is being overlooked. The school knew that and placed this athlete in a uncomfortable position.
> 
> I think people are so caught up on the bad ruling and “body shaming” that everything else is being ignored.


The original article stated “[t]he young girl, a 17-year-old state championship swimmer at Dimond High School in Anchorage, was wearing the school-issued swimsuit that every other girl on the team was wearing and yet she was the only one disqualified.”

So how could she have been a rule breaker if she was wearing the same school issued swimsuit that everyone was wearing? Wouldn’t everyone on the team have been breaking the rules and subject to disqualification?

I’m going to have to respectfully disagree with you. If you’re suggesting that she broke the rules because of how her body type fit into the school issued swimsuit, then that is body shaming. I have not seen pics (and have purposely not sought them out) but I’m willing to change my opinion if the swimsuit fit like a thong on her.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 21, 2019)

meka72 said:


> The original article stated “[t]he young girl, a 17-year-old state championship swimmer at Dimond High School in Anchorage, was wearing the school-issued swimsuit that every other girl on the team was wearing and yet she was the only one disqualified.”
> 
> So how could she have been a rule breaker if she was wearing the same school issued swimsuit that everyone was wearing? Wouldn’t everyone on the team have been breaking the rules and subject to disqualification?
> 
> I’m going to have to respectfully disagree with you. If you’re suggesting that she broke the rules because of how her body type fit into the school issued swimsuit, then that is body shaming. I have not seen pics (and have purposely not sought them out) but I’m willing to change my opinion if the swimsuit fit like a thong on her.



We can disagree. 

As far as her being a rule breaker the school stated that the swim suit chosen for their team did not meet modesty guidelines. So there is no argument whether she was breaking the rules because the school admitted the entire team was in breach of the rules. Her body type made it more obvious that she was breaking the rules but that isn’t body shaming. 

My sister can go braless or wear shirts with a built in bra. She is a large A cup/small B. I can try and wear the same style and go braless or use the built in bra but being D cup the look is completely different on me. I never thought that because I need to wear a bra or go with a different style top that is was being “shamed”. I understand that everything isn’t for everybody type and move on. What can perfectly fine work ready on her B cup body doesn’t pass the professional look on my body type.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 21, 2019)

dicapr said:


> We can disagree.
> 
> As far as her being a rule breaker the school stated that the swim suit chosen for their team did not meet modesty guidelines. So there is no argument whether she was breaking the rules because the school admitted the entire team was in breach of the rules. Her body type made it more obvious that she was breaking the rules but that isn’t body shaming.
> 
> My sister can go braless or wear shirts with a built in bra. She is a large A cup/small B. I can try and wear the same style and go braless or use the built in bra but being D cup the look is completely different on me. I never thought that because I need to wear a bra or go with a different style top that is was being “shamed”. I understand that everything isn’t for everybody type and move on. What can perfectly fine work ready on her B cup body doesn’t pass the professional look on my body type.


I agree with you on this. People have forgotten that everything isn’t for every body. To piggyback off your example, I’m a small B cup. If a D cup woman wanted to look sexy, etc. pretty much all she would have to do is wear a nice bra and a low cut shirt, or a tight sweater. If I wear a low cut shirt, it’s not going to draw any attention or bring the boys to the yard. I can go braless in a lot of shirts and no one notices.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Sep 21, 2019)

dicapr said:


> We can disagree.
> 
> As far as her being a rule breaker *the school stated that the swim suit chosen for their team did not meet modesty guidelines. *So there is no argument whether she was breaking the rules because the school admitted the entire team was in breach of the rules. Her body type made it more obvious that she was breaking the rules but that isn’t body shaming.
> 
> My sister can go braless or wear shirts with a built in bra. She is a large A cup/small B. I can try and wear the same style and go braless or use the built in bra but being D cup the look is completely different on me. I never thought that because I need to wear a bra or go with a different style top that is was being “shamed”. I understand that everything isn’t for everybody type and move on. What can perfectly fine work ready on her B cup body doesn’t pass the professional look on my body type.



The bolded is not correct. According to every article posted in this thread, the school said the suit DID meet guidelines.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> The bolded is not correct. According to every article posted in this thread, the school said the suit DID meet guidelines.


Thank you because it appears that is potentially where my confusion about the swimmer’s alleged rule breaking comes from.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 21, 2019)

GreenEyedJen said:


> The bolded is not correct. According to every article posted in this thread, the school said the suit DID meet guidelines.


I can’t post the link with my phone but the Washington Post states that the cut of the uniform did not meet modesty guidelines. There were other articles showing how the cut of the bottom of the suit did not cover offer full coverage on the bottom of the swimsuit. One I read-maybe from CNN had a school official state that the modern swimsuit could not meet the rules as they were currently written.  So while they school did nothing “wrong” the swimsuit technically did not meet modesty guidelines. But like I said this story is more about the unfairness of the ruling and perceived body shaming rather than the fact that the school made a decision that caused the young lady embarrassment.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 21, 2019)

We can certainly agree that not everything is complimentary to every body type. But I don’t think that’s necessarily relevant to this particular story.


ETA: to clarify, I don’t think it’s necessarily relevant because the swimmer didn’t have choice on what to wear. 


dicapr said:


> We can disagree.
> 
> As far as her being a rule breaker the school stated that the swim suit chosen for their team did not meet modesty guidelines. So there is no argument whether she was breaking the rules because the school admitted the entire team was in breach of the rules. Her body type made it more obvious that she was breaking the rules but that isn’t body shaming.
> 
> My sister can go braless or wear shirts with a built in bra. She is a large A cup/small B. I can try and wear the same style and go braless or use the built in bra but being D cup the look is completely different on me. I never thought that because I need to wear a bra or go with a different style top that is was being “shamed”. I understand that everything isn’t for everybody type and move on. What can perfectly fine work ready on her B cup body doesn’t pass the professional look on my body type.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 21, 2019)

*The cut of most competitive suits is not in compliance with the rule, Langford said, noting a V-shape angle on the backside of women’s competitive suits sold by most manufacturers.

“Before these suits even get on an athlete’s body, the cut of them isn’t in compliance with the modesty rule,” Langford said.*

From the Washington Post. Sorry-I don’t know how to post the link.  But this is a quote from her coach.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 21, 2019)

meka72 said:


> We can certainly agree that not everything is complimentary to every body type. But I don’t think that’s necessarily relevant to this particular story.
> 
> 
> ETA: to clarify, I don’t think it’s necessarily relevant because the swimmer didn’t have choice on what to wear.



I can see that. But like I said that also falls on the parents and their responsibility to know what the rules are and what is appropriate. Like I said up thread my mom took one look at my track uniform and said no. And there were enough parents who over-ruled the coach that our uniform changed. We have more power/agency than we think in life.


----------



## meka72 (Sep 21, 2019)

dicapr said:


> I can see that. But like I said that also falls on the parents and their responsibility to know what the rules are and what is appropriate. Like I said up thread my mom took one look at my track uniform and said no. And there were enough parents who over-ruled the coach that our uniform changed. We have more power/agency than we think in life.


We are going to keep going in circles because there is no indication that her parent(s) thought there was anything inappropriate.

I do appreciate the respectful debate.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 21, 2019)

meka72 said:


> We are going to keep going in circles because there is no indication that her parent(s) thought there was anything inappropriate.
> 
> I do appreciate the respectful debate.


You have been respectable. Thanks. I’m a rule follower and I can’t with the fact that the school system broke the rules.


----------



## Everything Zen (Sep 21, 2019)

dicapr said:


> You have been respectable. Thanks. I’m a rule follower and I can’t with the fact that the school system broke the rules.



I feel you on this- If I know something could potentially be a roadblock I’ll make sure it never comes up in the first place.


----------



## brg240 (Sep 22, 2019)

the modesty rule is actually arbitrary and something they just started.
The suit is within compliance of the  national rules and they've been used with no issue before hand.

But w/e if the suit was already out of regulations for Alaska before they started then everyone that raced for the school should have been disqualified. But they weren't. It's really only this family that is being targeted.


----------



## GreenEyedJen (Sep 22, 2019)

dicapr said:


> *The cut of most competitive suits is not in compliance with the rule, Langford said, noting a V-shape angle on the backside of women’s competitive suits sold by most manufacturers.
> 
> “Before these suits even get on an athlete’s body, the cut of them isn’t in compliance with the modesty rule,” Langford said.*
> 
> From the Washington Post. Sorry-I don’t know how to post the link.  But this is a quote from her coach.



Langford is not her coach. She coaches for a different school. And even then, she's speaking of suits in general--not the one in question. The teen's school said the suit is fine.


----------



## Farida (Sep 26, 2019)

LivingInPeace said:


> I'm sure most of y'all won't like this but anyway; Why is everyone okay with female athletes always being virtually naked, regardless of the sport? Of course, I understand swimmers in bathing suits. But I don't understand track athletes running in bras and panties. If it's about aerodynamics, why does it only apply to women?


I remember years ago Kenyan women runners were still wearing regular shorts and wiping the competition. Now they wear the same panty-type their competitors wear. So I do wonder how much of it is aerodynamics and societal pressure/standards. I don’t know anything about competitive swimming so I have no comment on that.


----------

